# Pelican Floater Nov 6-8 report



## dolphinslayer1 (Mar 27, 2006)

First off sorry for no pics. I forgot to take one until after the fish were being passed out, It's some times like that when you are tired and working. I will try to scab them from the company website in the next few days when they are posted... 

Anyway we took 10 people out Friday morning and made the run to Discovery India for the first night. Got there and saw no bait and no boilers, even though I was marking a TON of fish. Tried all sides of the ship for 4 good drifts that only gave me 5 YFT. Was kinda disconcerting since my 3rd cast caught a YFT on a popper. Drove to the other drill ship and was given a half mile CPA and was bummed. started a 20 minute drift a half mile to the side of it where I was marking a few, and saw a handfull of YFT on the first drift. Decided to make one more drift on the same line just to see before tucking tail and running 28 miles to Gunnison. Then the first part of the front hit. We were covered in HARD rain and wind when we started seeing sky rockets with yellow sickles about 5 miles from the ship... Anyway, for the next 3 hours we drifted with a non stop bite on everything in the hardest rain you've ever fished in... it was pretty awesome.... we had a simultaneous hook up of 7 topwaters on the same cast and they were all over 100# ... anyway in 2 hours we threw 25 YFT In the box and probably lost 40 or so... at least a dozen we lost were in the 130 - 160 range and we lost one after 3 hours that was every bit of 180#. all But 2 were lost fair and square after long fights, not angler f ups... ...

Anyway at day light it didn't seam feasible to troll around with the .5 mile CPA so we motored to Nancen with one dorado in between. We caught one YFT at Nancen trolling and then hooked into a huge fish that we fought for 3 hours. I thought we had the one since it was just dragging us around on my T Rex pushing 80+ lbs of drag on it trying to either land it or bust it so we could start fishing again. When it came up it was a dead blue that had never jumped... around 400#...felt bad boating it since I haven't killed one since the 90s, but better than letting the crabs have it.... anyway, about that time the real storm hit.

We started our first night drift at Nancen, with the wind blowing a steady 35+ kts.... casting topwater was very easy lol.... Anyway, I figured it would be a bust, but suddenly the water was full of fliers and YFT.... Everyone that put anything in the water was bit. We lost 2 more good ones, but got our final 4 with the largest at 118# in the next hour.

After our limit of YFT we decided to head on home, whew good decision... we had the next 13 hours with 6-7 very steep seas almost directly on our stbd side for the ride home, instead of the 4-6rs off our stbd corner that the radio had predicted....

Home safe and sound and sore and tired at 7 AM this morning for a very decent rough water catch!

There are still 6 openings for Fri the 13 trip and we need 4 for it to go, If you want to come to the end of the world with me to have a shot at some massive YFT call Deep Sea Headquarters at 361-749-5597

Capt James


----------



## hookN (Oct 27, 2015)

Those are some awesome #'s for 10 anglers . 

Great report Capt James , apparently you were in the right spot at the right time. The Cat looks like didn't had the same results you guys had.


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

wow....I've been on that same exact trip, only about ten years ago....LOL...everyone's rain gear failed, spooner had a UFO break his arm on the rail, but fishing was off the hook in the worst part of the storm...

thanks for the report
snookered


----------



## hookN (Oct 27, 2015)

*Dang!!!*

picture speaks for itself !tuna!


----------



## fishingmagnet (May 26, 2013)

nice


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

I've fished many years out of Deep Sea Headquarters and never met Capt James?? I know Keith and Marvin well. You new there James?? Hell of a catch Capt.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

DEXTER said:


> I've fished many years out of Deep Sea Headquarters and never met Capt James?? I know Keith and Marvin well. You new there James?? Hell of a catch Capt.


Captn marvin still around? My first couple of offshore trips were with him out of DD about 30 years ago


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

yakfisher said:


> Captn marvin still around? My first couple of offshore trips were with him out of DD about 30 years ago


Yep. Fished with him this summer.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

:walkingsm


DEXTER said:


> Yep. Fished with him this summer.


Pretty cool


----------



## TexasFlatsFisher (May 7, 2010)

Nice haul but honestly, what are 10 people going to do with enough fish to feed a small army? Pretty sad to see so much delicious tuna go to waste. I bet 75% of it gets thrown in a ziploc in the freezer for a year before getting thrown in the trash. What a disgrace to our sport.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

I cant speak for everyone. I catch and release mostly, but when i do keep fish i make sure that everyone i know gets some freshly bagged or only frozen for a couple of days to ensure none goes to waste.


----------



## hookN (Oct 27, 2015)

TexasFlatsFisher said:


> Nice haul but honestly, what are 10 people going to do with enough fish to feed a small army? Pretty sad to see so much delicious tuna go to waste. I bet 75% of it gets thrown in a ziploc in the freezer for a year before getting thrown in the trash. What a disgrace to our sport.


say ? Disgrace.....


----------



## Sportsman3535 (Jun 24, 2010)

TexasFlatsFisher said:


> Nice haul but honestly, what are 10 people going to do with enough fish to feed a small army? Pretty sad to see so much delicious tuna go to waste. I bet 75% of it gets thrown in a ziploc in the freezer for a year before getting thrown in the trash. What a disgrace to our sport.


You should read the rules on complaining about legal catches before you post things like this.

Congrats to the OP on a heck of a trip


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

TexasFlatsFisher said:


> Nice haul but honestly, what are 10 people going to do with enough fish to feed a small army? Pretty sad to see so much delicious tuna go to waste. I bet 75% of it gets thrown in a ziploc in the freezer for a year before getting thrown in the trash. What a disgrace to our sport.


Please get out of the boat and wade the next time you go tuna fishing. After you drive 120 miles in 6 foot seas outrunning a front, it will be "our" sport. Until then, it's not yours. Your catch of a lifetime is what we refer to as bait.

Congrats to the OP on an epic trip. I would have loved to gone with you, but it wasn't in the cards this time.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

nice haul Capt, congrats


do not let the idiots bother you, keep posting up reports please


----------



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

Nice trip, wish I were on it. Love having all that Tuna to eat, can, and freeze for later.!tuna!!tuna!!tuna!!tuna!!tuna!!tuna!!tuna!!tuna!!tuna!!tuna!!tuna!


----------



## jbo0089 (Mar 12, 2015)

hey complainers on the haul. your making a few assumptions. we all know what that means. do you want MORE regulations? more rules? if so right your congressman and be the libtard we all love. my 2 cents


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Boom!!! Nice haul capt!


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

Way to go capt, Nice haul!


----------



## dolphinslayer1 (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies guys... Im not worried about those people that post stuff like that... Im just happy to be able to get out there a few times a year to have the opportunity to see that kind of catch in action and take part in it. You should have seen my hate mail this summer with the 403# halibut I got for a client in Alaska (google 403 halibut wheeler to see a pic and some of the hate spam) But still thanks for the support and the backup!

To answer the question posted before, yes I am the new Capt. of the Pelican. I am excited to fill the large shoes I am stepping into, and can only hope to be close to as successful as some of my predecessors! Im an old timer on this board, even though I don't post much anymore, due in part to some of the spam like that one reply. But a lot of people here remember me. I have worked on the salt since 1992 and have been a capt since 2003 with my experience varying from 5 summers in Alaska to 3 years running the La Pesca and the Dolphin to running crewboats out of Sabine Pass, Freeport, Corpus Christi, and the North Slope of Alaska in between... Hope to see some of yall that have wandered off start to come back to the Pelican soon!

Capt James


----------



## mjz (Jan 11, 2008)

Ignore the haters...last time I had a little fresh YFT, I ate sashimi for every meal but breakfast for two days until it was gone!!

Hated to freeze it, so the wife and I spoiled ourselves silly!!

Nice haul in some "interesting" weather btw.


----------



## skiandfish (Apr 21, 2012)

Just my $0.02. None of us wants to see more regulation. If the folks catching are going to make use of the catch and they are within their limit then by all means bring it back. But if it is for bragging rights or ego then show some self restraint, practice catch and release and there will be more for everyone for generations to come. The only reason that we have so many regs today is that species got overfished. I was always brought up to believe that fishermen are close to and respect the nature that provides: the more we demonstrate that we care the more credible we are. Oh and yes my passion is offshore so I totally get the weather and the bite experience.


----------



## andwater (Jul 24, 2006)

did yall stop and do any bottom fishing for groupers or no?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

skiandfish said:


> The only reason that we have so many regs today is that species got overfished.


That is complete bull sh it. the reason we have so many regulations is because we are regulated by the NMFS who are the most inept and out of control government body ever imagined. This thread isn't the place to discuss it. The rules of this site are very clearly stated. *http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1358177 See number 8. *


----------



## pomakai (Jun 7, 2012)

Way to get on them capt. James.....Epic.


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Congrats on an excellent trip Capt James. Look forward to meeting you and fishing with you next summer.


----------



## hookN (Oct 27, 2015)

haters and politics pot srirrers GO ELSEWHERE !!!! you're CLEARLY not welcomed here ...


----------



## Where'dMyBaitGo (Feb 15, 2015)

Or it could be 10 groups families and friends are going to have fish for the winter


----------



## rockpfisher (Jul 6, 2009)

Mont said:


> Please get out of the boat and wade the next time you go tuna fishing. After you drive 120 miles in 6 foot seas outrunning a front, it will be "our" sport. Until then, it's not yours. Your catch of a lifetime is what we refer to as bait.
> 
> Congrats to the OP on an epic trip. I would have loved to gone with you, but it wasn't in the cards this time.[/QU
> 
> ...


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Enjoy camp.



rockpfisher said:


> Mont said:
> 
> 
> > Please get out of the boat and wade the next time you go tuna fishing. After you drive 120 miles in 6 foot seas outrunning a front, it will be "our" sport. Until then, it's not yours. Your catch of a lifetime is what we refer to as bait.
> ...


----------



## rockpfisher (Jul 6, 2009)

hahahah oh im sure i will join camp quick enough and for what reason i may never know since all i did was point out the obvious like he did? or did i not? was i wrong in the information that i wrote? There is no reason for the post, PM the person about the violation, delete the message in question and move on down the road but that's too easy


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

rockpfisher said:


> Mont said:
> 
> 
> > Please get out of the boat and wade the next time you go tuna fishing. After you drive 120 miles in 6 foot seas outrunning a front, it will be "our" sport. Until then, it's not yours. Your catch of a lifetime is what we refer to as bait.
> ...


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Well I'm willing to bet that the person you are referring to has spent as much time if not more time offshore fishing than most, maybe including you as well. Hard to judge a person by their screen name huh??


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

aggiefishinDr said:


> Well I'm willing to bet that the person you are referring to has spent as much time if not more time offshore fishing than most, maybe including you as well. Hard to judge a person by their screen name huh??


I was judging him/it/her by what they wrote. Why don't we start another thread down stairs and I will really tell you what I think. We can start with thread hijacking.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice haul Capt!


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

TexasFlatsFisher said:


> Nice haul but honestly, what are 10 people going to do with enough fish to feed a small army? Pretty sad to see so much delicious tuna go to waste. I bet 75% of it gets thrown in a ziploc in the freezer for a year before getting thrown in the trash. What a disgrace to our sport.


I am going to approach this from the perspective of "enlightening" you as opposed to "condemning" you for speaking out of turn at least as it relates to most tuna fisherman I know.

First, many of them may make 1, maybe 2 trips a year, paying $500-750 a trip. These trips are usually 1.5 to 2.5 days in duration and only bring back 1.0 days quota of fish (per Regs).

Second, most are die-hard "sportsman conservationists" - if its not going to be eaten, it is let go (and if not by them, by responsible Captains).

Tuna fisherman understand the taste difference between fresh and frozen tuna - so most is given away (promptly) to friends and family.

Not that I have to justify anything to you... My last trip, 11 people at my office, 3 neighbors, my two sons and 6 grandchildren, my boat partner (missed trip!), my sister in MD, and 2 business friends and 11 of their employees all enjoyed fresh tuna steaks (at least a serving for 2). My wife and I ate 2 servings fresh (usually it would be 3, too busy!) and I froze 3 meals for 2 (and they will be eaten within a week and a half).

I think I am the "rule" as opposed to the "exception" on fish distribution, at least with the guys I fish with (they do the same).

Hopefully this will allay some of your fears about waste and help your understanding of tuna fishing/fisherman.

BTW, Cpt - way to put your guys on fish!

Trout and reds are too smart for me! I need them big and stupid or I go home hungry!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh my.


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

bjd76 said:


> I am going to approach this from the perspective of "enlightening" you as opposed to "condemning" you for speaking out of turn at least as it relates to most tuna fisherman I know.
> 
> First, many of them may make 1, maybe 2 trips a year, paying $500-750 a trip. These trips are usually 1.5 to 2.5 days in duration and only bring back 1.0 days quota of fish (per Regs).
> 
> ...


Exceptionally well said Sir, frozen is only one step from canned. I lived in Japan for a couple of years, so I know.

Green to ya


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

hookN said:


> picture speaks for itself !tuna!


Wow! Awsome catches!!! All arms must be worn out! Are those baracudar in there? They are big! I love grilled tuna steak! It would be a life time experience for me. Congratulation!!!


----------



## t-astragal (Dec 14, 2011)

"Trout and reds are too smart for me! I need them big and stupid or I go home hungry!"

Ha ha! Yeah right. I've seen you change baits a dozen times trying to trick that "big stupid" to bite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matawest (Jul 29, 2014)

its amazing how quickly that "small army" lines up when they know what yellowfin 2 days out the ocean tastes like..

Great trip report!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

haha whinyass bay fishermen..... make for good fonder but got to feel a little sorry for there dumbass after a little while... or not... they have no clue....

if you think yellowfin tuna is going to waste, then you are a dumbass


trout does make great bait......


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Actually yellowfin makes the best bait for true blue water guys.
Whinyass snapper and tuna fisherman.


----------



## hookN (Oct 27, 2015)

lots of ignorants with thier heads dug in the dirt....talking poo ! go and book a yft trip. You might learn something out of your ignorant rants.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Poor guy*



texasflatsfisher said:


> nice haul but honestly, what are 10 people going to do with enough fish to feed a small army? Pretty sad to see so much delicious tuna go to waste. I bet 75% of it gets thrown in a ziploc in the freezer for a year before getting thrown in the trash. What a disgrace to our sport.


i see you dont have any friends


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Billfish makes great bait for Kraken fishermen! LOL

Like others have said, no YFT goes to waste! Family, friends, neighbors and co-workers all benefit from a great trip on the water and what's not eaten fresh, makes great tuna salad for the winter months!

Congrats on the awesome trip! 

Jealous since I'm still waiting for my 100lber!


----------



## mattstuh (Jun 7, 2011)

If you want to give away any tuna, I am on the way! Frozen or not!


----------



## hookN (Oct 27, 2015)

I dont understand why you guys have to explain what or why to those ignorant individuals. 
Ignore the pooers!!!


----------



## fathom lures (Jan 27, 2007)

*props to the Capt.*

Great report! 
exellent call to go to Gunnison. we where at Perdido thurs and fri. quality fish where caught but not much on topwater.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

What is the story on the Blue?


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

dolphinslayer1 said:


> Thanks for all the replies guys... Im not worried about those people that post stuff like that... Im just happy to be able to get out there a few times a year to have the opportunity to see that kind of catch in action and take part in it. You should have seen my hate mail this summer with the 403# halibut I got for a client in Alaska (google 403 halibut wheeler to see a pic and some of the hate spam) But still thanks for the support and the backup!
> 
> To answer the question posted before, yes I am the new Capt. of the Pelican. I am excited to fill the large shoes I am stepping into, and can only hope to be close to as successful as some of my predecessors! Im an old timer on this board, even though I don't post much anymore, due in part to some of the spam like that one reply. But a lot of people here remember me. I have worked on the salt since 1992 and have been a capt since 2003 with my experience varying from 5 summers in Alaska to 3 years running the La Pesca and the Dolphin to running crewboats out of Sabine Pass, Freeport, Corpus Christi, and the North Slope of Alaska in between... Hope to see some of yall that have wandered off start to come back to the Pelican soon!
> 
> Capt James


Capt James I look forward to fishing with you. I have been out of the loop since I was there the end of July but I assume you had the opportunity to step in because of the incident? Again good catch and look forward to meeting you next summer.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

bigfishtx said:


> What is the story on the Blue?


Don't know if you seen my reply down below, bit he said they fought it for 3 hours or so and it came up dead.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

DEXTER said:


> Capt James I look forward to fishing with you. I have been out of the loop since I was there the end of July but I assume you had the opportunity to step in because of the incident? Again good catch and look forward to meeting you next summer.


If you are going to Alaska you can meet and fish with James next summer. If not you will have to wait until September to fish with him in Port A.

FYI


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Some of you guys need to lighten up. Hope this helps, it will if you watch the video.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1701185


----------



## Texastuna (May 26, 2009)

Great trip. Cant wait I will be living in Corpus after first of year.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

shaggydog said:


> Some of you guys need to lighten up. Hope this helps, it will if you watch the video.
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1701185


I was trying to get the link from Facebook to here using tapatalk bit couldn't get it figured out, pretty funny stuff.


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

spurgersalty said:


> Don't know if you seen my reply down below, bit he said they fought it for 3 hours or so and it came up dead.


honest question so please dont think i'm stirring the proverbial pot, what tends to cause that? 3 hrs doesn't seem like a terribly long time, though maybe it is for a 400'?

Do marlin tend to literally fight themselves until they die? I'd think it would tire and allow itself to be reeled in?

Obviously by my questions, i've never hooked up with one...
with my shoulder the way it is, i dont even know if I could reel one in


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

juan valdez said:


> honest question so please dont think i'm stirring the proverbial pot, what tends to cause that? 3 hrs doesn't seem like a terribly long time, though maybe it is for a 400'?
> 
> Do marlin tend to literally fight themselves until they die? I'd think it would tire and allow itself to be reeled in?
> 
> ...


I can't answer that as I've never fought a fish that size. You'll have to ask the more experienced guys.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Well done Captain!! Great trip, thanks for the report.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

spurgersalty said:


> Don't know if you seen my reply down below, bit he said they fought it for 3 hours or so and it came up dead.


Thanks, yes I saw that. I figured something like that happened, I guess the Marlin probably ate a tuna they had hooked.

Hope they ate it. We smoked one a long time ago, brined it, then smoked it and it was out of this world.

Juan, yes the big fish do die from a long fight many times. If he ate a tuna, which I suspect, it does not help, many time that obstructs water flow over her gills. Sometimes the fish gets tail wrapped and they almost always die when that happens.


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

bigfishtx said:


> Thanks, yes I saw that. I figured something like that happened, I guess the Marlin probably ate a tuna they had hooked.
> 
> Hope they ate it. We smoked one a long time ago, brined it, then smoked it and it was out of this world.
> 
> Juan, yes the big fish do die from a long fight many times. If he ate a tuna, which I suspect, it does not help, many time that obstructs water flow over her gills. Sometimes the fish gets tail wrapped and they almost always die when that happens.


Gotcha! thanks :brew2:


----------



## tombomb (Jul 14, 2012)

A boat that will target marlin will normally be set up with marlin gear it sound like they caught him on tuna gear which probably added time to the fight. As a marlin fisherman we want to have the fish to the boat and released as soon as possible to ensure a clean release. Another thing that may come into factor here is the size of the boat, a captain can really help an angler catch a fish quick but a boat of this size probably doesn't maneuver like a CC or sportfisher would thus adding time to the fight.


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

While all of the above is mostly true, sometimes marlin just die. Even if the fight is not long and nothing goes wrong (such as being tail wrapped).

A few months ago we had one die on us for no apparent reason in Costa Rica that was a 15 minute fight. Fish was fine and jumping, we got the leader and it made one more short run of about 15 yards. We got the leader back literally 1 minute later and it was stone cold dead. First one ever for me or my captain.... We've caught a bunch.

Also, I would bet that the marlin in question got caught on the troll and didn't eat a tuna.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

tombomb said:


> A boat that will target marlin will normally be set up with marlin gear it sound like they caught him on tuna gear which probably added time to the fight. As a marlin fisherman we want to have the fish to the boat and released as soon as possible to ensure a clean release. Another thing that may come into factor here is the size of the boat, a captain can really help an angler catch a fish quick but a boat of this size probably doesn't maneuver like a CC or sportfisher would thus adding time to the fight.


X 2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dolphinslayer1 (Mar 27, 2006)

*Dead marlin*

That marlin was caught trolling a ballyhoo on 250 lb test mainline on my T-Rex backed with a Super Seeker 3x5 (its normally my giant AJ rod and has caught over a dozen over 100# since I had it built) When it bit it went straight down hard for over 200 yards and we thought we had a huge yellowfin. After the first hour something didn't "feel" right for a tuna, and I wanted to get back to a productive tuna troll by either landing it or breaking it off, so I bumped my drag up to 80# and fought as hard as I could for the next hour and a half, then one of my mates jumped on for an hour, the my second capt. got the last 30 minutes. We were all really surprised to see a marlin that small could possibly fight that hard against that much drag for so long. It never did jump, so we didn't know it was a marlin, or we would have cut it off way sooner after realizing it wasn't coming in quick. It arrived dead and the flap under its gills was shredded real bad, so Im guessing it was gill wrapped and also what made him fight so hard and weird. Anyway the original client had it cleaned and we all took some of it home. I thought it was pretty good seered...
James


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

thanks everyone for posting that info. everyone's input made sense to me. thanks for the explanation of the fight James. 
maybe one day i'll get to find out first hand.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

dolphinslayer1 said:


> That marlin was caught trolling a ballyhoo on 250 lb test mainline on my T-Rex backed with a Super Seeker 3x5 (its normally my giant AJ rod and has caught over a dozen over 100# since I had it built) When it bit it went straight down hard for over 200 yards and we thought we had a huge yellowfin. After the first hour something didn't "feel" right for a tuna, and I wanted to get back to a productive tuna troll by either landing it or breaking it off, so I bumped my drag up to 80# and fought as hard as I could for the next hour and a half, then one of my mates jumped on for an hour, the my second capt. got the last 30 minutes. We were all really surprised to see a marlin that small could possibly fight that hard against that much drag for so long. It never did jump, so we didn't know it was a marlin, or we would have cut it off way sooner after realizing it wasn't coming in quick.


That fight sounds eerily similar to this blue










That fish hit the shotgun and sounded about 400' down. Just made a massive splash when it hit so we didn't know what we had. Thought we might have foul hooked a big shark at first and it wasn't fighting like a tuna so we didn't know what we had. Had the drag cranked down on a 50W trying to lift that thing off the bottom. About an hour in we figured out what we had. Luckily we were able to release it healthy. Caught on a 25' CC. Angler did an awesome job fighting it all on stand-up gear.


----------

